# 2013 KY STLP State Championships - Racing to the Future



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Posting the event article covering the KY Student Technology Leadership Program's State Championships and Racing to the Future. It's a fairly large article with lots of pics.

-Paul

2013 KY STLP State Championships - Racing to the Future


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*AFX Champions Trophies Presented*

We recently visited the schools of our racing competition winners and presented them with our new traveling trophies. AFX has generously sponsored a perpetual trophy for each of our 3 age groups. Students wining their competition have their names engraved to the trophy and it is displayed for the year in their school's trophy case. We gather them up before the March state event and will award them to the next group of winning students to show in their schools. Below is a link to the trophy presentations. We traveled across the state presenting the trophies at the schools. They had assemblies and award days scheduled so the whole school was able to see their students receive their trophy! Some cool stuff to see!

Racing to the Future - AFX Champions Trophy Presentations

-Paul


----------

